# SE Michigan, Plow 4-Hire (oakland macomb)



## gsegan (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking to sub in the Warren, Troy, Madison Heights, Southfield, Bloomfield, Ferndale, Hazel Park and surrounding areas this Fri-Sat-Sun (Now that we finally have SNOW :=) 

I have a 2500 plow truck w/ Western Plow and have been plowing for 10yrs or so. For the past 5-6 years (w/ no brake downs) I have worked with Cut-N-Trim Landscaping/Snow Removal. But the owner/friend (John Simonyi was only 48yrs old) passed away last May of a Heart Attack while on a riding lawn mower. Not only did I lose my 50-100 Plow accounts when the business was sold, but also lost my boss, neighbor and friend. 

So if anyone is looking for help in SE Michigan, please E-Mail me or call 586..eight72, six five niner sev (PLEASE LEAVE A MESSAGE AND I WILL CALL RIGHT BACK)
Thanks,
Gary
(GS performance)


----------

